# Cinematic Studio Strings, missing notes out in descending scale



## chris2000 (Dec 11, 2021)

Just installed Cinematic Studio Strings, using the 1st violins. On Mac running Big Sur. This simple scale misses notes out. But only if Sustain, descending and only if slight overlap between notes. Any experience of this!? If I make sure no overlap then all fine, but definitely seems wrong that this only happens descending! Tempo etc makes no difference.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## clisma (Dec 11, 2021)

I have not seen this particular problem, no. But I see you're in Logic and I have a similar (opposite?) problem that perhaps is triggered by the same issue: if I play chords with sustains oftentimes I'll have a stuck note. That is, until I kill the overlaps! Varying degrees of success with turning off Note Chasing in the preferences, IIRC. Just used to it now and know how to fix it. Small price to pay for such expression, at least in my book.


----------



## chris2000 (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks for reply. Yeah could be related not sure. "Interestingly" it's just the 1st violins. Perhaps a bug or my installation has some issue.


----------



## clisma (Dec 11, 2021)

Good idea to contact support. Alex and Co. are usually very responsive.


----------



## chris2000 (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks I have done that. They have been very helpful, and probably I should have been more patient, just assumed no reply at weekend: but they have reponded quickly. Seems like something got corrupted during download - my external drive got disconnected. I've redownloaded the lot and it all works! Quite bizarre but I suppose quite possible that the interruption messed up just violin 1 sustained, legato, descending!

Thanks for your reponses.


----------



## clisma (Dec 11, 2021)

Great, enjoy the library!


----------

